# Topics > Entities > Societies >  Seattle Robotics Society, Duvall, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Website - seattlerobotics.org

facebook.com/SeattleRobotics

Projects:

RoboMagellan, small scale autonomous vehicle race

Robothon, competitive robot events

----------

